# tyrant armaments



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

There are lots of options for equiping your tyrants, so lets discuss the pro's and con's of various set ups. I think its best to divide this into 2 winged, and walking

so post up your favourite armourments for both and why


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

For me; its got to be the Winged Tyrant with two sets of twin linked devourers. Slap in an inititive upgrade, BS upgrade, toxic miasma, Warp field and implant attack and theres my monster that can deal with most sticky situations  12 shots at BS4 which reroll to hit and wound, thats nice.

Though I'm aware that trying to do everything is a way to get you killed!

I'll post more when I get home!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

my combat flytyrant i like to have scything talons and lashwhip and bonesword, as the lashwhip will keep down the amount of wounds you take yourself significantly. Many powerfists are now going to be 2 attacks, down to one with the whip.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With catalyst as well, you can survive all those Str 6 melee weapons now as well - no need for the Init Boost, and can help kill of those annoying squad leaders/upgrade character as well if strike later than your Gaunts.

I like the Warp Blast, Warp Field, Venom Cannon, Lash Whip, and +BS combo myself - straight out the box, quite cheap, and is a good thing to use with a few Tyrant Guards - hard as hell in combat, and tough enough to not be able to kill them all, while popping lighter vehicles as you get there, allowing your more dedicated anti tank to focus on walkers, and AV12+.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sets ups I use:

Winged
- 2*scything, flesh hooks, toxin sacs

Walking
- 2*devourers, enhanced senses, toxin sacs
- barbed strangler, lash whiip & bonesword, toxin sacs, flesh hooks, implant attack, warp blast
(2nd one is a set up I used to use.. but no longer- made a nice centre to an attacking MC spearhead)

if I add psychic powers I normally add psychic scream to help break enemy units (or pin them if other weapons fire at them).
I dont add any save upgrade (I have 5-6MCs with 3+saves... if I upgrade 1 to a 2+ then it'll just have ap2 hws fired at it) but I will add guards with lash whips to give more wounds and to protect from MC hunters (like SS/TH units)- Th isnt so scary if its only getting 1A on the charge.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Vaz said:


> I like the Warp Blast, Warp Field, Venom Cannon, Lash Whip, and +BS combo myself - quote]
> 
> can't take warpblast if you have enhanced senses  that was one annoying change in this codex from the previous as i always gave my tyrants warpblast


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

not quite right- you can take warp blast and enhanced senses but you cannot do the focused S10 AP2. you can only fire the S5 AP3 blast


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

But you can't take Warp Field and Warp Blast :wink:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> ... no need for the Init Boost....


Id say that I boosts are dead awsome for CC HTs. Rolling Sweeping advance w I 5 or 6 makes a HUGE diffrence. A fleeing enemy isnt a good enemy. A dead enemy is a good enemy:wink:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, having an I bonus on +2 on enemies that you've just broken is awesome. It means they have a 1in6 chance of getting away.. if they arent loyalist marines (ie shall know no fear) then the unit is likely to be dead (partly why I2 cron warriors do so badly)

Though personally I dont use the +I upgrade I do see its uses... not the least of which is that you start hitting before most characters- an SM captain with a relic blade is pretty nasty if he hits at the same time you do.
Though having said that, if your intention is to go hunt characters implant attack would be my first stop- Marneus Calgar or Ghazkull are suddenly pretty easy to kill if you only need to take 2 wounds... a pretty standard CC tyrant with 2 scything talon sets and implant attack has a fair charnce at killing either of them before they hit back (about 40% chance to kill mareus.. little less for ghaz)


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

calgar has a 4+ invulnerable save ws5 so good luck with that.. i love tyrants but i like calgar more.. have killed so much with his 7 power fist attacks on the charge rerolls to wound


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Marneus is also dob off expensive, and a hive Tyrant also the ability to get away from him. Plus, that 2+ AS is useless, so he has a 50% chance of saving, which considering only 2 wounds need to be caused, is a good chance of killing it.

However, Broodlord and Genestealer with Acid Maws munch Calgar and Retinue.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

does anyone see any use anymore for the double devourer winged tyrant? Something i ran a long time ago, but switched to cc because it just looks cooler


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Lots of people are still a fan- you see him in a lot of the army lists posted here... personally I keep my wings to get my tyrant into combat and use the range of the guns to make up for the lower movement (often I use the winged tyrant as a counter to enemies trying to get into CC range of my shooty nids).


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I plan to use the dakka flyrant a fair bit. It's ranged power is good, and really helps out with my ranged anti-meq problem(better than fleshborers and Barbed Stranglers) and with 4 6+2D6 penetration attacks on the charge, it has a good chance of hurting vehicles that get too close. Plus its fast enough to contest objectives during the later turns of the game, as well as being mobile synapse that doesn't suffer from holding back for a couple fo turns while I soften up the opposing army.


----------

